# Iverson in February



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Statline from Yahoo Sports:

32.3 points, 9 assists, 1.8 steals, 3.7 rebounds.

Eastern Conference player of the month?


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

Carter and Nowitzki are the players of the month


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Statline from Yahoo Sports:
> 
> 32.3 points, 9 assists, 1.8 steals, 3.7 rebounds.
> 
> Eastern Conference player of the month?


Even though he didn't get it, those are incredible numbers! :clap: Iverson has been playing some of the best ball in his career this season.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

AI got jipped

Carter: 30.2 ppg/6.3 rpg/3.8 apg
Iverson: 32.3 ppg/3.7 rpg/9 apg

:curse:


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> AI got jipped
> 
> Carter: 30.2 ppg/6.3 rpg/3.8 apg
> Iverson: 32.3 ppg/3.7 rpg/9 apg
> ...


What about the FG% ?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Greater Levitator said:


> What about the FG% ?


That meant what and if you needed to know it was

AI 42%
Carter 44%

Wheres the difference


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

How did their team's records compare?


----------



## arod_17 (May 31, 2004)

in the month of february:

nets: 7-6 (won last 2)
sixers: 5-6 (lost last 3)


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

That wasnt a bad month, and i see him keeping the assist numbers up there in March as well with the new guy.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> AI got jipped
> 
> Carter: 30.2 ppg/6.3 rpg/3.8 apg
> Iverson: 32.3 ppg/3.7 rpg/9 apg
> ...


Arenas: 29.4 PPG / 5.0 RPG / 6.3 APG / 2.8 SPG / 45.1 FG%

I can't really argue too hard since the stats are similar enough and the Wizards didn't put up a better record than either team (5-7), but I just like throwing his name out there from time to time


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Speaking of Iverson, he is having a breakout game right now against the Bucks

At the end of the 1st Quarter he has 20 Points and 5 Assists!!


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I thought Iverson should've got it for sure. Vince played well, but I thought it would be AI for sure. Lets not forget the impact Jason Kidd has on Carters scoring.

Iverson manufactured the majority of those points on his own.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Iverson in March:

48.0 ppg
3.0 rpg
8.0 apg


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

JRose5 said:


> Iverson in March:
> 
> 48.0 ppg
> 3.0 rpg
> 8.0 apg


 :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. You do not want to draw the Sixers in the playoffs. If AI goes on one of his tears...in a playoff series....then Philly can beat anyone out east in the playoffs.

Detroit better be very careful.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

MJG said:


> Arenas: 29.4 PPG / 5.0 RPG / 6.3 APG / 2.8 SPG / 45.1 FG%
> 
> I can't really argue too hard since the stats are similar enough and the Wizards didn't put up a better record than either team (5-7), but I just like throwing his name out there from time to time


The guy is pathetic if u ask me. A young player going into the paint couldnt leap over people, do a fake and do some layup? Speaking of Arenas, his breakout year will be his last. Ask Michael Redd as well. Pathetic team if u ask me. I mean everything has to start with Eddie Jordan.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

John said:


> *The guy is pathetic if u ask me. A young player going into the paint couldnt leap over people, do a fake and do some layup? *Speaking of Arenas, his breakout year will be his last. Ask Michael Redd as well. Pathetic team if u ask me. I mean everything has to start with Eddie Jordan.


So, just because he doesn't dunk it, he's pathetic? Wouldn't it still be 2 points, regardless of how you finish it?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> AI got jipped
> 
> Carter: 30.2 ppg/6.3 rpg/3.8 apg
> Iverson: 32.3 ppg/3.7 rpg/9 apg
> ...


Kobe Bryant in February 2003

40.6 ppg/4.9 rpg/3.6 apg

And he wasn't named "MVP of the month" either.

Just for the records...


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

bender said:


> Kobe Bryant in February 2003
> 
> 40.6 ppg/4.9 rpg/3.6 apg
> 
> ...


He did only play half of the month, and yes the 40 points is very impressive, Iverson is averaging 32 ppg plus 9 apg. So he pretty much accounted for 50 of his teams points every night. Kobe is very close, and with this would account for 46 of his teams points, if he played the entire month, he would have been the player of the month for the west


----------

